# HIGH Windows?



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The ladder won't reach!

How do I clean high INSIDE windows (22 feet)?

I thought I "cleaned" them yesterday but this morning when the sun hit them it's VERY obvious that about all I acheived was to smear the dirt around.

How can I adequately clean them without making a big mess?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I know this is not the "homestead way" but shake loose of a few bucks and have them professionally cleaned once a year. Now mind you, we've never paid to have our windows cleaned because we can reach them all withour a ladder. But some friends of ours, who have windows way up in the peaks like you do, have thiers professionally cleaned....and they sparkle! When they told us what it cost, I couldn't believe how cheap it was.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Invest in a professional squeegee with an extendable handle. Wash with plain hot water and white vinegar. Rinse, if necessary, with plain water. Squeegee the water off with the blade side and glory in your sparkly windows. (we use this method at the DG where I used to work.)


----------

